

A sobering look at Facebook - tokenadult
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/02/03/us-facebook-investment-idUSTRE81206020120203

======
jessa
If Facebook can maintain its popularity and nothing more interesting and
creative comes up, it can maintain its stand. But there still a chance that it
will end up just like Friendster.

